# My Maltese Tree...Oh, I Love It



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

I haven't done the final finishes yet. Still more bars to put up, and set the
tree in it's forever spot. But here's some pics of how lovely it is.

I will see it daily. I love it. I love it soooo much. 

Just in case someone doesn't know what I'm talking about, here's the original thread:

http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/index.php?showtopic=40505


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Wow! That is really nice!


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

I love it Deb, it's gorgeous. :aktion033:


----------



## PuttiePie (Nov 22, 2006)

:chili: :chili: :chili: YIPPEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!! Love it!! x0x00x N


----------



## deuce (May 31, 2007)

I Love it!!


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

That is just gorgeous :wub2:


----------



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

BEAUTIFUL :wub: . Sarah


----------



## SueC (May 23, 2007)

Deb, Back in the day, we all had to memorize this in school 
(and no, it wasn't a one room schoolhouse-I'm not quite that old)

I think that I shall never see
A poem lovely as a tree 

A tree that looks at God all day
And lifts her leafy arms to pray, 

A tree that may in summer wear
A nest of robins in her hair 

Poems were made by fools like me
But only God can make a tree.
,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,

But only you, Deb, owns a tree
Filled with so many beloved Maltese.


----------



## aggiemom99 (Dec 3, 2007)

I think it looks great. All your angels to see.


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

It's great, Deb - just beautiful. What a lovely accessory to your home!!


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

Very nice Deb...

but what are you going to do to "grow" the tree?

You know very good and well that by this time next year, you will have a dozen more "ornaments" and where are you going to put them?????


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

QUOTE (maltesemom3 @ Dec 4 2008, 03:13 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=682776


> Deb, Back in the day, we all had to memorize this in school
> (and no, it wasn't a one room schoolhouse-I'm not quite that old)
> 
> I think that I shall never see
> ...


OMG!! That is the most beautiful poem. God _has_ made me a "tree". 

QUOTE (Max & Rocky @ Dec 4 2008, 03:21 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=682789


> Very nice Deb...
> 
> but what are you going to do to "grow" the tree?
> 
> You know very good and well that by this time next year, you will have a dozen more "ornaments" and where are you going to put them????? [/B]


Hey pal, I have more branches. I haven't installed yet. I'm thinking there's a branch to spare.
LBB is on his way with it. Wow!! With the economy the way it is, kinda nice we can "branch out" ~ :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

QUOTE (maltesemom3 @ Dec 4 2008, 02:13 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=682776


> Deb, Back in the day, we all had to memorize this in school
> (and no, it wasn't a one room schoolhouse-I'm not quite that old)
> 
> I think that I shall never see
> ...



Hey, I had to memorize that too!!! Thanks for the memories!!!!

Deb, that is so cool to show those precious babies off!!!! You can look at those pics everyday now!!!!


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

What a perfect way to display those beautiful ornaments. I love it!


----------



## HEINI (Feb 4, 2007)

*that is really cute. what a wonderful little collection of your precious babies.*


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

Look at all those lovely little faces. You can look at that tree everyday and say to yourself "One person CAN make a difference". You are that one, special, wonderful person, Deb. I just love your tree and you too.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Oh, Deb ... it looks so beautiful!!! 

Beautiful ... just like your kind and lovng heart.


----------



## jen_hedz (Mar 5, 2008)

It's beautiful :wub: :wub: I love it!!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

I love it. It is so thoughtful. Terry did a great job finding this and having it completed.

We're all so glad that you like it.

Lynn


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Whoa, that is fabulous!!!!! :aktion033:


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ctBWmLEsaQA



Your tree is stunning, Deb.
Plant your Love and Let it Grow, as per me and Eric Clapton
xoxox


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Now there's a tree with some stories to tell!

It looks great!


----------



## 2maltese4me (May 8, 2006)

Awww, that is very sweet!!!! :wub:


----------



## Nissa Fiona (Nov 4, 2007)

Beautiful!


----------



## mimi2 (Mar 29, 2005)

QUOTE (maltesemom3 @ Dec 4 2008, 01:13 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=682776


> Deb, Back in the day, we all had to memorize this in school
> (and no, it wasn't a one room schoolhouse-I'm not quite that old)
> 
> I think that I shall never see
> ...



Beautiful, Sue! :grouphug: 



The tree of fluffs is so adorable, I bet you can't stop looking at it! :wub:


----------



## susie and sadie (Jun 22, 2005)

That is so beautiful! :wub:


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

QUOTE (2MaltMom @ Dec 4 2008, 02:24 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=682888


> Now there's a tree with some stories to tell!
> 
> It looks great![/B]



A tree with deep roots !!!!!!!
Where the heck did she find that tree ??


----------



## SicilianRose (Jun 8, 2008)

QUOTE (maltesemom3 @ Dec 4 2008, 02:13 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=682776


> Deb, Back in the day, we all had to memorize this in school
> (and no, it wasn't a one room schoolhouse-I'm not quite that old)
> 
> I think that I shall never see
> ...


That is a beautiful poem. 

Deb, I love your tree. It is beautiful and has such a wonderful meaning. :wub:


----------



## bonniesmom (Jun 2, 2008)

Looks great, Deb - so glad you're enjoying it so much! What does :wub: LBB think of it?

I think we ALL had to learn the Joyce Kilmer poem in school - I'm sure he'd be glad we still appreciate it!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

I love your maltese tree, soooo many memories of your precious babies


----------



## joyomom (Jan 13, 2008)

That is wonderful and a true tribute to a wonderful lady who loves all these babies no matter what they bring with them.
You are truly an angel!


----------



## Kara (Apr 29, 2007)

So perfect.


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

QUOTE (bonniesmom @ Dec 4 2008, 08:18 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=682973


> Looks great, Deb - so glad you're enjoying it so much! What does :wub: LBB think of it?
> 
> I think we ALL had to learn the Joyce Kilmer poem in school - I'm sure he'd be glad we still appreciate it![/B]



:smrofl: :smrofl: :smrofl: So true, and I was chosen to recite that poem for 6th grade graduation (or was it Arbor Day?)! (And play my saxette, but that's another story... :smtease: )


----------



## Lois1103 (Oct 11, 2006)

That is sooo cute! I love it!!! That is so nice that you can look at it all the time. I bet it brings a smile to your face. Just think of all you have accomplished and how many lives you've helped!!!!


----------



## jasmyne's mom (Dec 2, 2006)

QUOTE (joyomom @ Dec 4 2008, 07:45 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=682996


> That is wonderful and a true tribute to a wonderful lady who loves all these babies no matter what they bring with them.
> You are truly an angel![/B]


Amen!


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

QUOTE (Bonnie's Mommie @ Dec 4 2008, 10:00 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=683013


> QUOTE (bonniesmom @ Dec 4 2008, 08:18 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=682973





> Looks great, Deb - so glad you're enjoying it so much! What does :wub: LBB think of it?
> 
> I think we ALL had to learn the Joyce Kilmer poem in school - I'm sure he'd be glad we still appreciate it![/B]



:smrofl: :smrofl: :smrofl: So true, and I was chosen to recite that poem for 6th grade graduation (or was it Arbor Day?)! (And play my saxette, but that's another story... :smtease: )
[/B][/QUOTE]


Seems everyone knows the poem, other than me. That must have been my "stoned" year ~ :HistericalSmiley: 

And yep, this is why Henry, and I, get along so well ~ LMAO

Oh, and Linda, you can't seem to remember details. Hmmmm, as I recall, you, and BBH, did hit it off quite well.
Once again, hmmmmmmmm. Perhaps a bit of PARTING going on, while I was in the bathroom?? 

No wonder the smoke detector went off. :smrofl: 

:smtease: :smtease: :smtease: :smtease:


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Dec 4 2008, 10:42 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=683079


> QUOTE (Bonnie's Mommie @ Dec 4 2008, 10:00 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=683013





> QUOTE (bonniesmom @ Dec 4 2008, 08:18 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=682973





> Looks great, Deb - so glad you're enjoying it so much! What does :wub: LBB think of it?
> 
> I think we ALL had to learn the Joyce Kilmer poem in school - I'm sure he'd be glad we still appreciate it![/B]



:smrofl: :smrofl: :smrofl: So true, and I was chosen to recite that poem for 6th grade graduation (or was it Arbor Day?)! (And play my saxette, but that's another story... :smtease: )
[/B][/QUOTE]


Seems everyone knows the poem, other than me. That must have been my "stoned" year ~ :HistericalSmiley: 

And yep, this is why Henry, and I, get along so well ~ LMAO

Oh, and Linda, you can't seem to remember details. Hmmmm, as I recall, you, and BBH, did hit it off quite well.
Once again, hmmmmmmmm. Perhaps a bit of PARTING going on, while I was in the bathroom?? 

No wonder the smoke detector went off. :smrofl: 

:smtease: :smtease: :smtease: :smtease: 
[/B][/QUOTE]

Did I meet you? BBH - who's that? Where am I? :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

QUOTE (Bonnie's Mommie @ Dec 5 2008, 12:13 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=683098


> QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Dec 4 2008, 10:42 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=683079





> QUOTE (Bonnie's Mommie @ Dec 4 2008, 10:00 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=683013





> QUOTE (bonniesmom @ Dec 4 2008, 08:18 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=682973





> Looks great, Deb - so glad you're enjoying it so much! What does :wub: LBB think of it?
> 
> I think we ALL had to learn the Joyce Kilmer poem in school - I'm sure he'd be glad we still appreciate it![/B]



:smrofl: :smrofl: :smrofl: So true, and I was chosen to recite that poem for 6th grade graduation (or was it Arbor Day?)! (And play my saxette, but that's another story... :smtease: )
[/B][/QUOTE]


Seems everyone knows the poem, other than me. That must have been my "stoned" year ~ :HistericalSmiley: 

And yep, this is why Henry, and I, get along so well ~ LMAO

Oh, and Linda, you can't seem to remember details. Hmmmm, as I recall, you, and BBH, did hit it off quite well.
Once again, hmmmmmmmm. Perhaps a bit of PARTING going on, while I was in the bathroom?? 

No wonder the smoke detector went off. :smrofl: 

:smtease: :smtease: :smtease: :smtease: 
[/B][/QUOTE]

Did I meet you? BBH - who's that? Where am I? :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: 
[/B][/QUOTE]


Oh, Auntie Linda. You're in Montana. Billings, to be exact. 

Don't worry, I'll guide you. 

Love, 

LBB *HERE I'VE COME TO SAVE THE DAAAAY!!!*


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Dec 4 2008, 11:19 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=683101


> QUOTE (Bonnie's Mommie @ Dec 5 2008, 12:13 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=683098





> QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Dec 4 2008, 10:42 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=683079





> QUOTE (Bonnie's Mommie @ Dec 4 2008, 10:00 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=683013





> QUOTE (bonniesmom @ Dec 4 2008, 08:18 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=682973





> Looks great, Deb - so glad you're enjoying it so much! What does :wub: LBB think of it?
> 
> I think we ALL had to learn the Joyce Kilmer poem in school - I'm sure he'd be glad we still appreciate it![/B]



:smrofl: :smrofl: :smrofl: So true, and I was chosen to recite that poem for 6th grade graduation (or was it Arbor Day?)! (And play my saxette, but that's another story... :smtease: )
[/B][/QUOTE]


Seems everyone knows the poem, other than me. That must have been my "stoned" year ~ :HistericalSmiley: 

And yep, this is why Henry, and I, get along so well ~ LMAO

Oh, and Linda, you can't seem to remember details. Hmmmm, as I recall, you, and BBH, did hit it off quite well.
Once again, hmmmmmmmm. Perhaps a bit of PARTING going on, while I was in the bathroom?? 

No wonder the smoke detector went off. :smrofl: 

:smtease: :smtease: :smtease: :smtease: 
[/B][/QUOTE]

Did I meet you? BBH - who's that? Where am I? :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: 
[/B][/QUOTE]


Oh, Auntie Linda. You're in Montana. Billings, to be exact. 

Don't worry, I'll guide you. 

Love, 

LBB *HERE I'VE COME TO SAVE THE DAAAAY!!!*
[/B][/QUOTE]

Montana, huh? No wonder my wine is so cold. Best to just drink it quicker, I guess. :wine: 

LBB - come riding on your horsie with your yellow cape, my man!!!


----------



## Belle's Mum (Jul 13, 2007)

I love it!! What an awesome gift!! :wub: :wub:


----------



## beckinwolf (Sep 2, 2008)

It looks great Deb! It's so neat that you get to look at and remember all your babies now.


----------



## lovesophie (Jan 28, 2008)

What a special tree, filled with some very special fluffs. :grouphug:


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

wow that is so nice i love it


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

What a beautiful tree with some special memories. :wub:


----------



## samsonsmom (May 4, 2005)

What a beautiful tribute to a beautiful lady. You personify all that we stand for on SM. I am so proud to call you my friend. 

I'd sniff your butt if i could. Wubs, Sammie.

Samsonsmom


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

QUOTE (samsonsmom @ Dec 5 2008, 02:03 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=683190


> I'd sniff your butt if i could. Wubs, Sammie.[/B]



Awww, Little Sammie. That's the best offer I've had all day. Love, Auntie Deb 

"Wait 'til you SEE how big her butt is. Your nose is NOT big enough to sniff it" Love, Billy

Ooooops, now my ass is grass...gotta go Sammie. Pray for me!!! Yikes! Stop it mom!!


----------



## Poppy's mommy (Dec 21, 2007)

That is beautiful!


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

looking good :wub:


----------



## oiseaux (Feb 16, 2008)

QUOTE (Dixie's Mama @ Dec 4 2008, 11:57 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=682818


> Look at all those lovely little faces. You can look at that tree everyday and say to yourself "One person CAN make a difference". You are that one, special, wonderful person, Deb. I just love your tree and you too.[/B]


 :two thumbs up: So true!


----------



## kathym (Aug 5, 2006)

WHEN I LOOKED AT YOUR MEMORY TREE AND THOUGHT OF ALL THOSE PRECIOUS BABY'S YOU SAVED IT BROUGHT TEARS TO MY EYES.
GOD BLESS YOU ALWAYS. :heart: KATHY AND BACI


----------



## Gracie's Mommy (Feb 14, 2008)

The adorable tree is special ... but you, Deb, are "special-er" !!! We all love you! :wub:


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

That is one heck of a family tree to be proud of!!!

It looks great!

Linda


----------



## Heather_Rochelle (Jun 4, 2008)

Love it !! Your one special lady Deb!!!


QUOTE (Sophie @ Dec 5 2008, 08:46 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=683735


> That is one heck of a family tree to be proud of!!!
> 
> It looks great!
> 
> Linda[/B]


----------

